# Tunz ATO not working-comments/suuggestions?



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a Tunz 5017 Ozmolator controller and pump Auto top off. ATO that has been working perfectly for a few years. I noticed this morning that it is not working. 
1. When I unplug and then plug it in- the units 2nd light from the bottom "Pump On" is solid yellow-but no water flows out and stays that way for approx. 10 min.
2. After approx 10min Red "Pump On" light flashes.
Seems to me it is a pump failure but before I take it all apart, are there any suggestions?
Thanks


----------

